# Is this a chemical pregnancy?



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Hi everyone,
I am feeling really down.  I did a hpt on tuesday this week when i was 6dt5dt and it came up 1-2 weeks preganant.  I did another test this morning (first response) and there was nothing!  I think either my hpt levels are going down and i am having a chemical pregnancy.  Could I be right?  Or have others waited till test date and then got a positive?  I am starting to get really down about this - it was our last embie....

would love to hear what others think of this....

Simi


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

oh so sorry, seems cruel to get your hopes up only to have them dashed - it could be a chemical pregnancy.
But all tests are not 100% accurate (even the best tests are only 99%) you've done two, they disagreed. I think the best thing to do is forget you have tested at all, wait a couple of days and try testing again. No point panicking if it could be just a testing failure. xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

simi  

Could it be possible that the trigger injection was still in your system which could have caused the positive result earlier this week?  That's assuming you triggered! 

So sorry if it turns into the BFN shown today but I agree with Goldbunny and maybe discard both of them tests and start again? x


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Goldbunny - thanks for the response - I will try another clearblue digital tonight !

Daisy-Chain - this was a Frozen Embryo Transfer so no trigger shot which is why I really thought the result was genuine on tuesday...

Fingers crossed it was a faulty test this morning.....!!!!


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

Oooooh in that case definitely fingers crossed it was a faulty test today 

Good Luck with tonight's digital


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Ok so just rushed home and did a clear blue digital and it shows 1-2 weeks pregnant..am confused!

Could it still be a chemical ? Now I just don't want to get my hopes up!

Simi x


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm honestly not sure, no experience beyond the treatment as we always had BFN on test date but I would imagine the only way of being sure is with blood test?  Maybe someone else will be along to confirm either way!

If it were me, I would take it as I'm pregnant and that the other test was faulty if you have had pregnant 1-2 on two digitals.  Try not to stress about chemical and thing just yet because that might not even be the case!

Best of luck x


----------



## cat-fish (Mar 17, 2013)

If you're getting a BFP on a digital test that really sounds like a good sign to me... surely if your hcg levels really had dropped, you'd be getting a negative on that as well (if it helps, when I had a chemical I got a faint line on an early-response test in the morning and a BFN on a digital the same evening). Hopefully the FRER was just a faulty test, or maybe your pee was too diluted or something? Keeping my fingers crossed that you keep on getting positives now!


----------



## canim13 (Jun 5, 2012)

I just went through a chemical and levels will still be picked 
Up until there lower  than 25 as that's what c b digital pick up from. It's cruel
But best to get bloods done x


----------



## simi0100 (Mar 17, 2011)

Dear Canim13, Cat-fish and Daisy-Chain,

Thank you for your responses.  I did 3 different tests yesterday and they all came up negative (CB Digital, FRER and CB normal lines one).  I called the clinic this morning to inform them of the result and they said to just stop meds and wait a week for a bleed.  If I dont get a bleed then there might be the slightest chance I am pregnant but I know already that I am not !

I think it was a very early chemical...

Its going on to private for me now - so been searching so many clinics - there is way too much info out there and all very confusing!

Good luck to you all on your journeys and hopefully I will be back with an update/another round soon....xxx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

sorry to hear this Simi x


----------



## goldbunny (Mar 26, 2012)

sorry simi, good luck going private


----------

